# Pigs, Slobs, & Hogs



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Ahh, Fall.

The time when big, slab-sided rainbows will take you to the backing and break even heavy tippets with reckless abandon as they charge through sphagnum at top speed.

Matador and I decided to seek large, shy, shallow water 'bows this weekend. The weather was great, and may have actually been too good. At times a slight chop to the water provides a little concealment when casting to the wise ones.

Fending off the skunk was the first order of business:









The fish in this lake have a certain thickness to them which makes for hard fighting...









Working up the size scale...









The fish had great colors this late in the year:


















This fish fought like a steelhead, breaching the water 7 times...









A 4-pounder in the net...









A few fins...


















Matador busts a good sized 'bow with thick shoulders...









A 5-pounder in the net...









Experimented with a blue fly for a while and even caught one in the process:









An average hen:









Trying to get the handle:









It's big when just the head is a handful:


















Smallest of the day:









A dark buck to finish things off...









It was great to hit the softwater while it lasts! When all was said and done, with a dawn-till-dusk fishing day logged, we had 42 trout in the net and a hankerin' to get back after them.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice fish and nice pics. Love the color and detail.


----------



## utcat (Jan 15, 2008)

AWESOME!!!!!!! Thanks for the report. 

That's what I should have done, instead of burning gas for the hunt.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Very nice thresh !! Very nice !!  

Hey...how come Mr. El Matador looks so mad...did he hafta buy lunch or something... :mrgreen:


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> Hey...how come Mr. El Matador looks so mad...


He had that look frozen on his face for a while after a huge fish busted off his entire leader in an epic clump of sphagnum. He may still have the look actually.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Clearly I am not photogenic, but I do catch large trout with some regularity. It was a fun trip, here are a couple more pics that I took:

She's got girth:









23 inches of 'bow:









Gosh dang trash fish :wink:


----------



## FLYFSHR (Apr 16, 2008)

Looks like an excellent trip.
Congrats the the both of you. Those all look like some fine fins.
This is the best time of year IMO. Well done


----------



## 280Remington (Jun 2, 2008)

Cost to fish a private pond in Nevada: $200.

Posting pictures on the internet making it look like a public water: priceless


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Great photography. The blue fly looks good. Obviously the trout liked the flies.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Good work men! Were not worthy!!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Some portly friends you have there. Very nice. Looks like a really good trip.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow, that is awesome guys! Those pics almost make me embarassed to post up my report from this weekend. :lol: 

Nice fish, great report, and keep up the good work!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Those are some great pics for a powershot. Nice fish to.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep, unbelievable trip, thanks for sharing. :mrgreen: Awesome pics-that head on shot is pretty freaky


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

REPETER said:


> Yep, unbelievable trip, thanks for sharing. :mrgreen: Awesome pics-that head on shot is pretty freaky


Almost as freaky as your Avatar! :wink:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Did you stop for a cowboy burger??? That used to be one of my favorite fishing holes, But we refuse to pay the extortion money! :wink: See any elk?


----------



## pescador (Jul 2, 2008)

Awesome pic's guys, thank's for the report and very nice fish.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

You fish porn is of the highest quality! My pics never turn out that nice of course 1/2 the time I have dirt on my lense and it is a el-cheapo camera. Thanks for the report those are some champion bows!


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Very impressive fish fellas. I can't say it enough. No fish tops big healthy rainbows!! nice fish


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> You fish porn is of the highest quality! My pics never turn out that nice of course 1/2 the time I have dirt on my lense and it is a el-cheapo camera.


I was thinking the same thing! Threshershark, do you have a super nice camera or are you a professional photographer or what? What kind of camera do you have?


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> > You fish porn is of the highest quality! My pics never turn out that nice of course 1/2 the time I have dirt on my lense and it is a el-cheapo camera.
> ...


It's no secret, he just practices a lot. He will catch his quota of trout in about half the time I do, and spend the rest of his time taking pics.


Tree said:


> Did you stop for a cowboy burger??? That used to be one of my favorite fishing holes, But we refuse to pay the extortion money! :wink: See any elk?


We regret not stopping for a burger  And the hooved creatures were pretty scarce. We did find about a hundred thousand coots though.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> You fish porn is of the highest quality! My pics never turn out that nice of course 1/2 the time I have dirt on my lense and it is a el-cheapo camera.





mjschijf said:


> I was thinking the same thing! Threshershark, do you have a super nice camera or are you a professional photographer or what? What kind of camera do you have?


Thanks guys, I'm glad some people enjoy the shots.

I'm not a pro, and these were all taken with an old Canon SD700 camera. Photos are all about composition and exposure. I've been experimenting a lot to learn more about those elements. The secret is to fish with guys that catch fewer than you do, allowing for some practice time.


----------



## CURLYSLURES (May 21, 2008)

Allan does a great job out there. 
Been going there for over 15 years and the fishing is always stellar. 8) 
Great pics!!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

CURLYSLURES said:


> *Allan does a great job out there.*
> Been going there for over 15 years and the fishing is always stellar. 8)
> Great pics!!


 :rotfl: :rotfl: -/|\- 
:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## CURLYSLURES (May 21, 2008)

:?: :?: :?:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

threshershark said:


> The secret is to fish with guys that catch fewer than you do, allowing for some practice time.


Heh heh.... :wink:


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

threshershark said:


> I'm not a pro, and these were all taken with an old Canon SD700 camera. Photos are all about composition and exposure. I've been experimenting a lot to learn more about those elements. The secret is to fish with guys that catch fewer than you do, allowing for some practice time.


Good advice! I'll try to find someone to fish with that catches fewer fish than I do, but I might be hard pressed. :lol:

I took a black and white photography class last semester, but it wasn't digital photography. I guess I've just got to spend some time messing around with the digital.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Those are amazing photos... great fish, I am jealous...  :shock:


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

Great fish! Jealous I am


----------



## southy10 (Oct 17, 2008)

I cant look to good to be true im jealous.


----------



## livdawg (Mar 10, 2008)

I love that fishing that place. Did you at least make it to the Ranch there in Wells and find some love????


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

thats some awesome fish. 

is this really in nevada? i know you wont give away your secret place or is it a secret? looks like private water. the guys up at anglers den in riverdale give tours out to a place the other side of lost creek... anyone been out there?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I know a couple of fellers that have gone with Wade on their "tour". They catch some nice fish and have all said good things.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Yes, it is a privately managed reservoir. A lot of people know about it, but we choose not to advertise its name and location on the internet. I'm sure if you were really serious about fishing there you could get information at the local fly shops. The private water contains more large fish than public lakes, however they are still smart fish. The big ones are easily spooked and hard to fool. 

I know there are some private ponds down around Teasdale that hold large fish also.


----------



## jdmckell (Nov 12, 2007)

flydaddy834 said:


> thats some awesome fish.
> 
> is this really in nevada? i know you wont give away your secret place or is it a secret? looks like private water. the guys up at anglers den in riverdale give tours out to a place the other side of lost creek... anyone been out there?


I've been there. It's insanity. Well worth the money if you can afford it. It's streamer fishing Heaven. All C&R and fly fishing only. :twisted:


----------



## livdawg (Mar 10, 2008)

Actually not all fly fishing. The bass fishing there is awesome and offers great topwater. You can also pay an extra 100 if you want to have a bag limit of 1 fish. Which I dont but its an option for ya


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

livdawg said:


> Actually not all fly fishing. The bass fishing there is awesome and offers great topwater. You can also pay an extra 100 if you want to have a bag limit of 1 fish. Which I dont but its an option for ya


That option no longer exists for the trout. But you can still keep a bass with the catch and keep membership.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Huh, we used to keep quite a few bass out of there, made good table fare, for a trash fish that is :mrgreen: , all for the low price of a Nevada fishing license. We kept a bow from time to time as well.


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

This is a very fun place to fish. It’s one of the best places to “indicator” fish that I know of. However, I’m not sure why you are not giving up the name of this place. 

1.	It’s an hour and half past Wendover.
2. It a pay to play pond.

These two factors are not going to increase the number of fisherman that currently utilizes it. I wish it would, cause quite frankly he is hurting for funds to keep it stocked the way it should be. However, out of respect for the original poster, I’ll refrain from giving up the name – with one condition – you have to take me with you next time!  

Nice fish guys!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Improv said:


> This is a very fun place to fish. It's one of the best places to "indicator" fish that I know of. However, I'm not sure why you are not giving up the name of this place.
> 
> *1.	It's an hour and half past Wendover.
> 2. It a pay to play pond.*
> ...


 Donna's in Wells?.... :shock: :shock:


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

all this......................"IN A VAN, DOWN BY THE RIVER" I need to pull up my pants, tuck in my plad shirt, and go buy me a van.


----------

